# Huffy Tank bike finished!



## Outlaw90 (May 22, 2012)

just got together recently one of the newer aquired bikes in my fleet..


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 25, 2012)

Digging that color! Totally 60s!


----------



## Krateman (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, very 60's style. Now, if it only had a rear rack! I like the copper color. What did Huffy call that color? What year is this bike?


----------

